# Ice conditions in central nodak.???



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I know there's already a thread going but its to far east to have any affect on me......My question is if anyone knows the ice conditions north of bismarck about 30-50 miles on the small lakes. Its a lot warmer out here so i figure they're a little more sketchy than the places out east.....

Also has there been a lot of water on the ice?

We were gonna go out to new johns today but a buddy was scared to even walk out there cause he weighs about 300lbs. i told him he'd be fine, but i really have no idea
Thanks for any responses


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

i do that to my best friend also, since he is allot bigger than me let him test it out


----------

